# Cal aqua



## Warren (29 Apr 2018)

Anyone know where I can get cal aqua black earth in the UK. Contacted what their website says was their only distributor in the UK but they don't stock it. 

I was deciding between that and ADA Amazonia but I've never used ADA before. With ADA how long do the amonia spikes last on a new setup.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (30 Apr 2018)

Pretty sure this soil has been discontinued, they had trouble manufacturing and will no longer be selling Cal Aqua Black Earth.

With regular ADA Amazonia ammonia spikes can last up to 6 - 8 weeks, you need to change water every second day for the first few weeks. There is a newer ADA soil called ADA Amazonia light which leeches less ammonia.


----------



## alto (30 Apr 2018)

Note the paler color of Amazonia "light" - if you're looking for a dark substrate this isn't it


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Apr 2018)

If you're concerned about the ammonia spike, you might also consider Tropica Aquarium Soil. It's a very similar product but from what I can gather the spike ain't anywhere near as big or prolonged. Plus it's easy to come by in the UK.
http://tropica.com/en/plant-care/aquarium-soil/aquarium-soil/


----------



## Warren (30 Apr 2018)

Do you have to replace the Tropica soil yearly


----------



## Warren (2 May 2018)

Tim do you know whether Tropica has to be replaced every 12 months or so or not at all.


----------



## alto (2 May 2018)

Warren said:


> Do you have to replace the Tropica soil yearly


What's your thought behind this?

If you want to further nutrient enrich the substrate, you might 
- add Tropica Growth Substrate as a bottom layer (if you like to rescape frequently I'd skip this as, unlike the Aquarium Soil this substrate "muds")
- sprinkle Tropica Nutrition Capsules as a bottom layer


----------

